# Malt Vinegar



## GB (Oct 18, 2005)

I just picked up a bottle of this stuff. I love it with fish and chips. That is the only thing I have ever used it for though. What are some other ways I can use this delicious vinegar?


----------



## kadesma (Oct 18, 2005)

GB, I use it the same way...My DH like tartar sauce with his fish so I make him one with mayo, garlic, chopped dill pickles I add a little of the malt vinegar to thin the mayo and give the tartar sauce a little bit of a tart taste instead of sweet...I also use it mixed with evoo to put on cooked greens like spinach...  and on occasion I've mixed it with evoo for a dressing for salads...

kadesma


----------



## jkath (Oct 18, 2005)

While I prefer rice vinegar on cucumber slices, malt is a very close second!


----------



## luvs (Oct 18, 2005)

i love malt vinegar. my Dad does, too, and started buying it after he tried mine. you know, i've found that it is really good on mild fish such as cod, tilapia..... it kind of takes the place of lemon. not just fried fish, also broiled, baked, along those lines. i was pleasantly surprised after trying it on a salad, too.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 18, 2005)

Around here, it seems that Malt Vinegar is King for French Fry condiments.  In fact, the local county fair will have several stands serving fries and malt vinegar.  The vinegar is spray misters, and you just spritz your fries with as much vinegar as you want when they give you your fries.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 18, 2005)

vinegar is great on a baked potato with salt and pepper, and that really helps on a low fat diet.  also good on french fries (not great for low fat)  fine for many salad dressings etc.


----------



## amber (Oct 18, 2005)

We love it on fish and chips too, but my hubby likes to use malt vinegar in pickled onions, which I hate, but hey it's an idea.


----------



## daisy (Oct 18, 2005)

Until a few years ago, I'd never tried any other kind of vinegar, except white vinegar as a cleaner. 

I use it to make my own mayonnaise (just stir together some sweetened condensed milk with enough vinegar to give the consistency you want - add herbs or mustard to taste if desired.)

And I use it to serve with roast lamb (any roasts, actually) in the real old-fashioned Mint Sauce.

*Mint Sauce*

2 tablespoons chopped fresh mint (spearmint is best)

1 tablespoon sugar

1 tablespoon boiling water

1/2 cup vinegar



Wash and dry the mint, remove stalks, chop finely and add sugar. Pour in the boiling water. Add vinegar and stir well. Serve with roast lamb. [Note: if you combine the leaves and sugar first, it will make the leaves easier to chop, so they don't cling to the cutters or knife


----------



## Shunka (Oct 18, 2005)

Try it in your next potato salad!!! I prefer using the malt vinegar to the white anymore. I have even used it in macaroni salad with great results.


----------



## Haggis (Oct 18, 2005)

> I use it to make my own mayonnaise (just stir together some sweetened condensed milk with enough vinegar to give the consistency you want - add herbs or mustard to taste if desired.)


 
Argh. Gag.

I'm sorry but that sounds vile. Many a French chef lying dead and buried in the ground just died a second death.


----------



## daisy (Oct 19, 2005)

I never use any other mayonnaise. I think the bought ones have a horrible glutinous consistency, and home-made egg mayonnaise is awful (both to make and to eat). Nothing more gross than an egg mayonnaise ill-prepared!

Don't knock it until you try it. I like mine with Hot English Mustard. It goes well with just about any salad (cucumber, greens, coleslaw, potato etc), and it makes an excellent Tartare Sauce for fish with chopped gherkins added.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 19, 2005)

Ahem - well, back on the malt vinegar questions - I sub out malt for apple cider vinegar in just about anything - it's got the same mild, slightly sweet flavor as applie cider. Here's a vinaigrette recipe using malt vinegar - 


PEANUT OIL AND MALT VINEGAR SALAD DRESSING

 ​makes 1 quart

 

20 oz.peanut oil            
10 oz. malt vinegar        
2oz.dark brown sugar            
2T tarragon
2T chives                        
2T parsley              
 2tsp.minced garlic
salt/pepper to taste

 

Combine all ingredients and whisk; let age for 24 hours before using; whisk again before serving.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't like the white distilled vinegar, and use malt for most things where a more 'exotic' vinegar like cider, wine or balsamic are inappropriate!

I use it to make my home made mint sauce for lamb dishes - it has a little more 'bite' than the white stuff (IMO).


----------



## GB (Oct 19, 2005)

Great suggestions everyone. Thank you all so much!


----------



## luvs (Oct 19, 2005)

another thought, geebs. it's good on boiled pototoes.


----------

